# Birmingham Rollers Available - Southern California



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I received a call this morning from a gentleman named Dave who needs to find homes for a number of Birmingham Rollers. If you are interested in adopting some Rollers, please contact him by e-mail at [email protected].

Terry


----------

